# مائة وإحدى مرة



## Zuccherro

هل تركيب العدد هنا صحيح؟
لأننا نقول مائة وإحدى عشر مرة، فلا أدري كيف نقول 101 مرة ...
أحاول أن أكتب هذا العدد في الجملة التالية:
" وهكذا تتردد هاتين العبارتين في الكتاب مائة وإحدى مرة "


----------



## إسكندراني

في الحقيقة لست أدري 
لكن ممكن نقول مئة مرة ومرة


----------



## Zuccherro

أظن أن هذا أفضل!
شكرا


----------



## Moad.KSA

الصحيح والله أعلم: 

مائة مرة وواحدة


----------

